# Has anyone joined this honor society...need advice..ugh!



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

I received a letter a few days ago from my university. I was nominated for a membership in "The National Society of Leadership and Success, Sigma Alpha Pi."

Here is what I pulled off of a school website.

The National Society of Leadership and Success - Sigma Alpha Pi - Who Are We?
Welcome to The National Society of Leaders and Success at York College.
History 
The National Society of Leadership and Success was founded by Gary Tuerack. Gary was an extremely slow reader as a child and because of that he had to work ten times harder in school. In order to overcome those obstacles, Gary learned several techniques that would help him read faster, focus better and remember things. It all paid off because he is an Ivy League graduate of Cornell University. Gary spent his years after colleges trying to help college students accomplish their goals that they thought were impossible. Beginning with just over 100 members, the Society has grown into 80,000 students around the world.

The York College Chapter of The National Society of Leadership and Success - Sigma Alpha Pi was charted in 2007. The organization now has over 400 members and continues to gain new members every year. Since it was founded the organization has been involved with many projects and events including Treats for Vets, NSLS Giving Gifts, bake sales and networking mixers. The chapter has also participated in events such as the Aids Walk and Breast Cancer Walk. The organization strives to help others and their communities hoping to create a long lasting helpful impact.

Mission Statement
The York College Chapter of The National Society of Leadership and Success - Sigma Alpha Pi is a subsidiary of a nationwide organization committed in creating a lasting positive change in the lives of students and their community. This society is made up of goal-oriented individuals who come together to learn and support each other. This society helps students create and achieve their goals for a better and successful tomorrow.

Or this could mean that it can help me pursue my dreams, overcome obstacles that are holding me back, preventing me from blooming and becoming someone great.

UGH! Deep inside I feel the people at school can see through me, my insecurities of not realizing my potential, self worth, etc.and hence they want me to improve so I got nominated.

Any advice?

I feel embarrassed for posting this but I don't know.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

It sounds like a great opportunity! If you have to pay for it then it could be a scam but if not, this could serve as a way to get out of your shell, improve yourself, and improve your resume. Though I don't know all the details I'd suggest that you at least consider it seriously, hard though it may be.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

Possibly a scam. I received a lot of those types of letters after signing up for info from colleges after a SAT test. If it costs a lot, definitely a scam and not worth it in the least.


----------



## 94chasidy94 (Jan 8, 2014)

It's not a scam, I joined it too. I got a letter in the mail, It cost me $85 but it's a great opportunity. I couldn't pass up a anything like that.


----------



## 94chasidy94 (Jan 8, 2014)

and I know for sure that it is not a scam, we've had meetings and it can help with SA. You just have to be willing to push yourself which is what I'm trying to do for myself. I know it's super hard but we have to try, you have to believe in yourself  I hope I helped..


----------



## jthooks (Apr 2, 2015)

i realize this is late, but it is real because I'm trying to start a chapter at my school. I flew out to New Jersey (at their expense) and saw the national offices.


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

I joined it when I was in college. The speaker series were motivating for the most part. But I really liked having the SNTs (Student networking teams I think). Basically there would be 4 to 5 of you, and you'd go around sharing goals and discussing ways to meet them for the next week or next two weeks. And along the way, your team would send you encouraging messages and would congratulate you when you reached your goal.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

What are you asking exactly?

Ultimately, an organization is not going to change you but yourself and your effort.

Anyways, it sounds like a good opportunity and sounds legit. I got invited to one that had greek letters too and had meetings and stuff.

If you think it can help with your goals, go for it.


----------



## NSLS is a SCAM (May 16, 2017)

*National Society of Leadership and Society (NSLS) is a complete SCAM!*

The National Society of Leadership and Success is a complete and total SCAM. You pay $90 to people in an office complex in Hoboken, New Jersey in exchange for a packet during a 3-hour leadership training day where you watch a YouTube video. HORRIBLE. I would encourage your college/university/institution to pull out from participating in NSLS immediately.


----------

